# [Jon Brazer Enterprises] Beware What Dangers Lie in Dark Caves



## dmccoy1693 (May 12, 2015)

*
Dangers of a Forgotten Past Awakened in the Deep*

When hobgoblin raiders kidnap a caravan full of workers and supplies, the adventurers set off to get them all back. But neither the raiders nor the adventurers know what terrifying horrors await them in the depths of their cavern hideout. Now, the adventurers must risk it all to prevent the minions of an ancient enemy from visiting death and destruction upon the land. Can the heroes rescue the captives from the hobgoblins and deliver them from this ancient foe—or will they all perish, ushering in the rise of a forgotten deity?

*Rescue from Tyrkaven *is the first adventure module in Jon Brazer Enterprises’ _*Deadly Delves*_ series for the Fifth Edition of the *World’s Oldest Fantasy Roleplaying Game*. This 19-page adventure is designed to challenge four to five 2nd-level adventurers who thirst for heroics… but they may find more than they bargained for in the process! Inside this volume, you’ll find:


8 fully-developed monsters for your Fifth Edition campaign
A sinister new magic item, the _book of dark obedience_, that can set your adventurers onto an entirely new campaign
A full-color map of the caverns from which the hobgoblins terrorize the locals
Enough content to get a group of 2nd-level adventurers to 3rd level, with ideas to extend the story even further once you’re done exploring the caves

*Dangers Unknown. Treasures Untold. Adventure Awaits.*

Download the *Deadly Delves: Rescue from Tyrkaven* for Fifth Edition at *DriveThruRPG*/*RPGNow*.


----------



## Magistus71 (May 12, 2015)

So are there any plans to convert you other adventures to 5e?


----------



## dmccoy1693 (May 12, 2015)

Magistus71 said:


> So are there any plans to convert you other adventures to 5e?




Hey Magistus,

Thanks for the interest. *Deadly Delves: Doom of the Sky Sword* will be next. I'm not sure when exactly yet, but we are working on it. *Deadly Delves: Reign of Ruin* will be along at a later date. Eventually, we aim to release the Pathfinder and 5e adventures to at the same time or very close to each other. 

Stay up to date on our 5e releases by subscribing to our *newsletter*.

Again, thank you for your interest.


----------



## Magistus71 (May 13, 2015)

dmccoy1693 said:


> Hey Magistus,
> 
> Thanks for the interest. *Deadly Delves: Doom of the Sky Sword* will be next. I'm not sure when exactly yet, but we are working on it. *Deadly Delves: Reign of Ruin* will be along at a later date. Eventually, we aim to release the Pathfinder and 5e adventures to at the same time or very close to each other.
> 
> ...




Looking forward to the releases.


----------



## Sillykid (May 15, 2015)

This artwork is fabulous!


----------



## dmccoy1693 (May 17, 2015)

Sillykid said:


> This artwork is fabulous!




Thank you! The artists did an awesome job with this.


----------



## Sillykid (May 18, 2015)

You're welcome! Yes, they did


----------

